# Number of I10 Codes on a claim form



## marajean (Apr 23, 2013)

How many ICD 10 codes can be submitted on a claim form once we switch over?  I've heard 12 and/or 14, but I cannot confirm.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 23, 2013)

Twelve. I had hoped to upload a mock 1500 form that I have that shows the format after the I-10 conversion, but it exceeded the file size limit for this board.  Check www.nucc.org which is where I got the form.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 23, 2013)

As of Jan 1 2012the electronic 5010 claim has 12 dx code spaces, they should be labeled A thru L not 1,2,3etc.   You should have this now this is not an  ICD-10 issue. The new CMS 1500 version 2/12 goes into effect this year.  The proposed start is June 1, and then mandatory Oct 1,2013.


----------

